# My Garden: Sitrep



## The Poet (Oct 8, 2016)

{I just wanted to write and visit}

     The previous update says it all. 
There is nothing else to say.
Everything is growing like it is supposed to. 
Wow!

   A bit of news: I flipped 5 Dream Catchers and 3 Purple Goji yesterday,
Both new strains. The Dream Catcher is Blue Dream x Stardog and I seem to vaguely remember Stardog is 75% Cronic whatever that is.
The Dream Catcher is real tall but solid, and nicely built. 
The Purple Goji however is opposite in that compared to the Dream Catcher it is short, however the actual bud bearing surface of the plants are the same. One has a 10" stalk under it and the other doesn't.

   The Purple Goji is said to be 'mostly Sativa' and has bud bearing surface starting an inch above the ground. Like 'peas in a pod' a real uniform plant to grow inside. If, as I expect, the two strains are worth keeping I'll replace them with new seeds as {during an emergency} they were flipped and then put back into veg and to avoid any more 'disasters' I'll just replace the seeds. 

   So... it looks like 'Eden' is on track, running along smoothly and functioning within normal parameters with Ocean Forest soil and watering 'when they need it' they'll be fine.
I gotta get me a camera, shut up and post some pictures.


                                Thank you...

                                         The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2016)

Just gotta love it when the fruits of your labor begin to pay off. :aok:


----------



## The Poet (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes Duck, I feel truly blessed.



                               Poet...&#937;


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2016)

Awesomeness abounds Poet... happy for you.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you Rosebud, I am honored.


                             The Poet...&#937;


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 10, 2016)

its so enjoyable when the plants are healthy and happy. Don't forget though that the soil will only feed them so long, then you have to decide if you want to feed them with organic teas or synthetic nutes. Bud88, who pops in occasionally, grows in coco/promix and he uses (commercial) organic tea to feed his throughout flower, and gets very nice results. I also use the same commercial organic tea in my grows during flower and love the results. For me being smaller grower, I find it easier to buy the organic nute tea rather than making it myself.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 10, 2016)

Hushpuppy,


    "Bio-thrive veg/4-3-3 and bloom/2-4-4, used every second or third watering". 
This was recommended by a new guy there at the hydro store, as I told them I wanted to 'go organic', 
and for now that's all the nutes they'll get.

   I have tried 'teas' made out of well rotted chicken manure as I have chickens but it kinda stinks in the house and I can't tell if the plants like it or not anyway.
    Now that I have good soil and am 'back on track' I remember what Mandala says: 
"Everybody over waters and over fertilizes their plants".
I can see a need to add 'meals' as the soil gets on up in years but for now, and for me... 'less is better' in fertilizer as well as water!
   That and I like the way the Bio-thrive smells!


     Postscript:
 I am reading this weeks after I wrote it and I realize that the smell of Bio-thrive 
is like 'Catfish Charlie's' Catfish bait.
 Remember that stuff?
 Came in a jar and was red...


                                     Thank you...


                                                 The Poet...&#937;

.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 18, 2016)

you can take a little of that with you when you go cat-fishing and use it to sweeten the bait.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 20, 2016)

Puppy,

   Lets go fishing.


              Poet...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 21, 2016)

I enjoy some fishing  I haven't been fishing in a long time due to bad back. I used to use canned biscuits for catching catfish off the bank of a nice lake. One time I got busy fishing and forgot that I left out an unopened can, which when it warmed up exploded from the pressure and blew biscuit pieces everywhere... I nearly soiled my pants


----------

